# Am I eligible to work in the USA?



## Manneken

Hey all,

I am currently looking for a job in the United States and I was wondering about a couple of things.

On some job offers, the employer asks the following: "Are you legally eligible to work in the United States?".

Now, I am wondering what that would imply. I am a Belgian national, born in Belgium, and have travelled several times to the States as a visitor/tourist.

I hold a PhD in engineering and am specialized in environmental studies. I speak English and 3 other languages.

Now, do I have to mention to the potential employers that I am eligible to work in the USA or is that only after I obtain some permit of some kind? If so, do I need to sign a work contract before I can obtain that permit?

Thanks a lot for your help everyone! Much appreciated!


----------



## Bevdeforges

No, basically what they are asking is: "Are you ALREADY eligible to work in the US?"

It costs quite a bit in effort and money for an employer to sponsor a foreigner's visa, so obviously in filling a job vacancy, they would favor a candidate already living (on a green card) in the US with full rights to work.

In essence they're trying to determine if they will have to get to a visa. There isn't really any sort of visa or "work permit" you can get for yourself, short of a green card (i.e. by marrying a US citizen or winning the green card lottery).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Manneken

Thanks Bev! Very instructive!


----------



## Davis1

Manneken said:


> IOn some job offers, the employer asks the following: "Are you legally eligible to work in the United States?".


That means simply 
are you a citizen or green card holder ... nothing else will suffice


----------



## patty86

Don't give up that easy! You have a very specific academic background, it is possible to find someone to sponsor you.

I think that engneers with a PhD and an environmental specialization aren't that easil found in the U.S. (or anywhere else for that matter).


----------



## nat21

Keep in mind that a lot of companies are not willing to spend their resources on sponsoring employees. A lot of the job post that I see, they want you to be eligible to work in the US before even looking at your qualifications. Maybe, you can try looking into an educational institute. If you are really interested in working in the US, maybe you could look into working for a university and not just as a facility member. My ex is an environmental specialist (mainly water, mold and air quality specialist) for a major university in NYC.


----------



## patty86

*Hey*

Well, let me tell you something;
Even though it is true that sponsoring a foreinger is not cheap, is ends up beine cheaper for those companies that really need them in comparison to not having the kind of hihgly.qualified employees they need to succed. This includes highly-qualified professionals (and it sounds to me that you fit in that category).
What i am trying to tell you is that there are certain professions for which there is a shortage in the U.S. and it sounds to me that a Ph. D. in engineering with a specialization in environmental has a good chance. Even more, a trilingual one.

So, don't give up.

I am an expat from Mexico and currently have my own business in L.A. I am married to an american (who speaks four languages as he is a translator) and multiple languages is a good advantage. I'd say you just need to find an employer that needs that specific background: multiple languages/ a PHd. Also, don't forget NGO's (environmental issues ´+ a Phd are a winning combination there.


----------

